# 2008-02-19 A date to remember...



## Denis Pagé (Feb 20, 2008)

As everyone knows already, Lightroom 1st anniversary _(BTW never saw a program so celebrated everywhere) 
_
Our so helpful Victoria Bampton will celebrate her 1'''th message in the forums! Applause with me _ _
HD-DVD is dead. Time to transfer your backups to Blue-Ray... :roll:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL Denis!!  :lol:

996.... Must still be the 19th somewhere in the world!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2008)

Especially for you.... post number 1'''!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 20, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Especially for you.... post number 1'''!!



Now that is a day to remember Forum ________ what was that title going to be??


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Good for you, Victoria. Now go check out some of the posting figures and the number of members/Subfora/threads at Digital Grin for some perspective! 

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 20, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Good for you, Victoria. Now go check out some of the posting figures and the number of members/Subfora/threads at Digital Grin for some perspective!
> 
> Don



Now Don is that what you Yanks call raining on a parade???:lol::lol:
How long has DGrin been going and how many members has it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2008)

Our baby forum will continue to grow!  One day it'll be that big!

Now I'm going to bed!!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 20, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;844' said:
			
		

> Our baby forum will continue to grow!  One day it'll be that big!
> 
> Now I'm going to bed!!!



Night, night.............:lol::lol:


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Now Don is that what you Yanks call raining on a parade???:lol::lol:
> How long has DGrin been going and how many members has it?


No rain. Just perspective. They've been around more than a few years and membership 22,22'. with some posters at  anything from 1 to 14,''' to 34,''' posts!

Incredibly active forum. overall. You go hit the 'New Posts' link on the Navbar and it will often be 3 or 4 pages of threads with new posts.

Something to look forward to! 

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 20, 2008)

Very much like POTN. Leave for a day and check New Posts, and there are 17 pages. Frightening, really.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 20, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> ... with some posters at  anything from 1 to 14,''' to 34,''' posts!



Personally, I prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

They have been around about 6 years and the high counts are for admins and mods, like Andy at 36,881 at this moment. A lot of involvement over there on a lot more topics than just LR.

Don


----------



## SloYerRoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> Personally, I prefer quality over quantity.








In the case of Mods like Andy and the likes. It's impossible to not have 2'-3'K+ posts due to sheer volumes though.


----------



## SloYerRoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Leave for a day and check New Posts, and there are 17 pages. Frightening, really.


Not really. When you get those numbers, you've successfully created a culture and will have plenty of ppl volunteering to moderate specific forums. At least IMO.


----------

